# Hapkido Certification



## lifewise (Jun 10, 2002)

I am looking for information on the International  Combat Hapkido Federation. Is anyone familiar with this group?


----------



## Eraser (Jun 11, 2002)

Life,


Here's the Officail Website of the International Combat Hapkido Federation...


http://www.ichf.com/ichfmain.htm

Have fun...


----------



## lifewise (Jun 12, 2002)

Thanks Eraser. I have looked at the site. 

Is there anyone who has experience dealing with this organization?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Sep 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Thanks Eraser. I have looked at the site.
> 
> Is there anyone who has experience dealing with this organization? *



I have a police officer friend who is a Black Belt in this organization.  Here is a few tidbits from the official site:

 Combat Hapkido is 100% Self Defense. There are no forms (Kata/Hyungs).

All Combat Hapkido kicks are directed to the lower part of the body.

Combat Hapkido does not teach "acrobatic" kicks.

Combat Hapkido employs breakfalls and throws in a very limited manner.

Combat Hapkido has no hard blocks or stances.

Combat Hapkido does not teach "Traditional" weapons like joot-do (bamboo sword) or fan. We teach cane, belt and other Self Defense tools.

Combat Hapkido teaches special firearms disarming techniques.

Combat Hapkido contains a complete Ground Grappling program.
Combat Hapkido, because it is flexible, dynamic and eclectic, continues to evolve.

Combat Hapkido is not a sport and cannot be modified nor regulated to be one. There are no competitions, tournaments or championship.

After discussing this organization and style with my friend and after him seeing other styles out there he has found what he has learned to be lacking.  He has now moved onto study Shotokan and boxing in the hope os rounding out his training.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Sep 29, 2002)

Hello!
 What would you like to know? I'm a student of CHKD, and would be more then happy to assist you


----------

